# Worldmark not seeing all RCI inventory



## Tahiya (Feb 22, 2014)

For the last year I've noticed that my Eagle Crest week sees Hawaii weeks that my WM won't pull based on online manual searches.  I sent a complaint to RCI who responded that they knew about the glitch and were trying to fix it.  That was a year ago and so far no fix.  Anyone else have this problem?  Also I had a couple ongoing searches that didn't pull matches I could see online.  After about five phone calls, I finally got new searches to replace the broken ones.  Anyone else have this problem?  Very frustrating!


----------



## janej (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't usually use Worldmark with RCI, but I noticed the problem also.  It is very obvious when you compare Orlando availability.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Feb 22, 2014)

Is your Eagle Crest RCI Points? If so and your WM was bought resale that would explain the differences. WM resale is RCI Weeks and only sees the weeks inventory. WM with Travelshare (bought from the developer) sees both RCI Points and RCI Weeks inventory. A couple of times I've bought new WM credits and their previous owners were Travelshare, the Travelshare stuck around till the end of the month. I've compared inventory and the Travelshare account sees quite a bit more Hawaii inventory.

Ian


----------



## Tahiya (Feb 22, 2014)

*WM not seeing all RCI inventory*

I don't have Travelshare and my Eagle Crest is weeks so they should both see the same inventory.


----------

